# SIC 2004 baggotville



## WO2 Gubbels (6 Jan 2005)

Hi all, I noticed that some SIC attendies were lurking around these parts and had some questions:

  I was just kinda curious what officers where there, 
 and if you were staff, how are the new facilities?  (oh oh oh and by chance they didn't bring my pole did they)

       mybe this year i'll be able to go for staff up there, as an officer.   

 WO2 Gubbels
 EIS 2001


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Jan 2005)

hehe, you spelled IES wrong 

and I think its just us here who've done SI in bagot. theres someone who did aircrew in bagot. The only other person I can think of here that did SI did it in Greenwood.

anyhoo, do you know Callupe? other staff there, hmm, lemme see........well my staff were Lt Dupuis, FSgt Brault, Sgt Stephanie Graham, and Sgt Mark Walker. 

The new facilities are good, but we had to use the other courses ablutions buildings because ours wasn't finished yet, just a big hole in the ground lol. we had to find a new place to put the new rocks. hehe ours were the first ones there. I would have loved to see the lake though, *sigh* heard a lot of stories about it. o well, welcome to the forums BTW


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Jan 2005)

o i just remembered a bunch more officers

LCol. Rioux
Maj. Belanger
Maj. Hebert
Lt. Lemire
Lt. Chappman
Lt. Chaput
Lt. Emptage

Thas all I can remember for now


----------



## condor888000 (6 Jan 2005)

First of all it wasn't baggotville I did aircrew at, it was Lac Sab! Last intake to go there...but no SI for me, not my cup of tea...


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (6 Jan 2005)

lol so i did spell it wrong, my bad.  Glad to hear the new facilities are nice, i wonder what they did with all the old rocks and poles, I loved my pole that was real team work getting it down, carried, cleaned, and made up.  
  
  I know my officer was a copp, from 52 division I think, in Downtown toronto, Lt merrative (bad spelling).  Other officers are fenton mcdonald, and today isn't a good day, can't recall the other.  I know they were there for many years, and just curious if they were still up there.  Bryce Mcmann was my flt sgt, did officer for 2 years at least up there, as well as jordan berry, I dunno what bryce is up to, but jordan is combat engineer in the gage,  Others I know that did staff there, charma, siro, vanderkooy, rivvet, green, carmo, I've known others over the years from back when  I did it, but those are the ones that stick out at this moment in time.  I was thinking of trying to become an officer there this year, always been a life dream of mine, but alas, when i was there only 3 english officers, and it really helps if you know french lol, i do conversational spanish and that is all.  Also, from what i knew, officers didn't change over all that much from 2000 - 2002, so i was just wondering what it was like now.  

 Thanks for your replies, 
  I call it baggotville so others know what the heck i'm talking about, but lac sav sab it was


----------



## condor888000 (6 Jan 2005)

01 at Lac Sab, know guy named Patrick Juneau? Think that was his year... Or Kevin Brown?


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Jan 2005)

But do you know Callupe lol


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (7 Jan 2005)

Yes I remeber kevin brown, he was in my flight, an interesting character from what I recall.


----------



## condor888000 (7 Jan 2005)

Interesting?? That's putting it mildley. At a bush, there were a couple of dogs running around, and out of no where appears Brown chasing one of them. After, we ask he what he was doing, he replied, in a really thick quebecois accent mind you, " Well, I was pretending I was a midget, so I could ride the dog like a horse..." 

Another time we were bored, so we started to go get some firewood when we see a wild flightless bird, think a chicken of some sort, one of the guys goes to the left, me  and another go to the right, and the last two go in from the front trying to get in close. The bird sees us and starts runing so we all go chassing it, a WO1, a Fsgt, and three level 5 Sgts, we chase it out to the clearing where our tents were and drove it right past 2 Maj's, 4 Capt's and 2 Lt's. Keep going, and lose the thing in a valley. When we got back we were all told we weren't to leave the tent area again until the bus came...


----------

